# Western flyer info and value



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a chance to pick up this Western Flyer (x-53?) for what I think is a good price.  They don't seem to last long when they come up for sale.  I was told it's a 50' and looks like a lot of it is there, but i am not certain.  What would be a fair price, I've never had one and just want to make sure I'm paying for a real western flyer and not something totally pieced together.  Thank you for any information.  Frank


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2015)

$500-700 ..........


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

This is one of the first X53s. The later ones had chrome fenders. This one is crusty but totally complete and original. Make sure the tank and light aren't roached. I would agree with the STIG's valuation and may even go a little higher if I were really in the market for one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you for the information.  He says that they have the women's bike also, but the wife isn't sure she wants to sell.  I will post if I can get one or both, never know how these friend of a friend things will work out.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 6, 2015)

After driving forever and back I have the Western Flyer
x-53 and ladies Western Flyer home.  The x-53 is crusty and the right pedal is broken.  The tank is solid and horn seems intact.  The light has lens but the reflective surface is gone.  I have a picture of the serial number for trying to date it.  Any other questions or if you want more pictures please ask.  The ladies bike was in the shed when it collapsed, basket and handlebars took the brunt of it though.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## the tinker (Aug 6, 2015)

This is one purchase you won't regret for sure! Nice score Frank!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 6, 2015)

The X-53 is one of my favorites and is on my bucket list for sure. Probably, IMO, the coolest of all the postwar balloon bikes. These typify the 50's styling and excess like no other bike, though the Higgins Color Flow  comes close! Congrats on a great find, and let us know how it's coming along!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 7, 2015)

Of course on my home, I remembered that the gentleman had mentioned that he also had the paperwork that came with it when it was bought from Western Auto.  I believe he said 39 or 49 dollars was the original price.  When I got home though he had already emailed me for my address to send them.  I will post a picture when they arrive.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't know exactly what it is about the X53 , Murray really nailed it .
My all-time favorite light with that "hooded" cover.
That swept back rear carrier with the large bezel on the back fender.
The dual springer,  with the X 53 head badge....... and that abbreviated jet rocket tank all make this, I think the best bike design of the fifties.  And the name, X53.....Most air planes were prop type back then.
I really think even though these bikes always go for top bucks in any condition, that it will seem like a bargain in the future. I personally only have seen one of these bikes back in the fifties.
Schwinn was always the brand in Chicago-land, next to Sears. Just never saw many Western Flyers even though we had a Western Auto store about a mile from my house.
  We will have to get together and get some photos of our X53's together Frank.   Maybe start an X53 Club!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 11, 2015)

The gentleman that sold me the bikes sent me the original paperwork that came with it.  It was $ 69.95 brand new.  Not too many of these could have survived, right?


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 11, 2015)

Neat bike !
I bought one for about the same price.
The bike was complete but the paint was gone.
The good thing is the chrome fenders are in good shape. 

Remember that if you re-chrome the parts, everything else might need
working on as well to match the over-all look.
Good Luck.


----------

